# Bubbling Brown Algae



## cbster38 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have bubbling brown algae in my tank that i have been battling for some time now. I have been corresponding with another forum that i am not aloud to disclose on this forum per Drinda aka TEX GAL but she ensured me in the pm she sent me that i would find the solution to my problem on this forum. So in advance i want to thank all of you for solving my problem. Here are some pix of my problem. Thanks Greg


----------



## cbster38 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have added more plants ludwigia arcuata, ludwigia repens, ludwigia repens x arcuata,red ozelot sword and nymphaea micanthra along with plants already in tank cryptocoryne crispatula,crimum aquatica,crinum calimistratum anubias congensiscrytocoryne parva,zephyranthes candida(which do not do well with this algae),aponogeton madagascariensis. To try and combat the stuff. The plants are growing good for new plants. I did turn on one more light so that is 2 6500k t5ho on a 75gallon tank for the red plants i put in. Is there anything else i should do? 
I have pressurized co2 and i dose the ei method Thanks Greg


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It looks like diatoms to me. Diatoms are usually in a newer set up. You said you had been battling it for some time. I have heard of people having a longer term issue with it.

Look at this algae guide.
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

^agreed... but ive never seen diatoms bubble before... if i were to have algae, diatoms would be my choice because it is easily controlled. does it scrape off easily?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Could you have just changed water? That would account for the bubbles. There are bubbles on everything in your px.


----------



## cbster38 (Nov 24, 2010)

The long stringy part comes off easy but the stuff on the plant does not. The pics where taken one week after a water change.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have seen BBA brown sometimes. Wonder if it's that? It sure looks like diatoms though. Diatoms come off very easily though. Maybe someone else will chime in.... Did you check out the algae guide link?


----------



## cbster38 (Nov 24, 2010)

No not yet new to this forum and still looking around. I haven't that yet.


----------

